# v0.6.2 not working



## Kumitsu (May 11, 2012)

I just installed my 7850 and when i try to run the gpu-z v0.6.2 it crashes instanstly.

this is the report it gives me:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	GPU-Z.exe
  Application Version:	0.6.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4fa18500
  Fault Module Name:	StackHash_6528
  Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdb3b
  Exception Code:	c0000374
  Exception Offset:	000cdcbb
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	6528
  Additional Information 2:	6528ab67f922d239bc87ac4080949801
  Additional Information 3:	d033
  Additional Information 4:	d033be614fd1eed2d83160630f0909db


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2012)

Kumitsu said:


> Application Version: 0.6.0.0



You sure it's v0.6.2?


----------



## 95Viper (May 11, 2012)

They, more than likely, are using the version they state.
It looks as if the dump is picking up the file version, instead of the product version.


----------



## Kumitsu (May 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> You sure it's v0.6.2?



Yes, i downloaded the latest version, not sure why its showing 6.0.0


----------



## Kumitsu (May 12, 2012)

So any idea guys, is a fix coming out ?


----------



## W1zzard (May 12, 2012)

Kumitsu said:


> So any idea guys, is a fix coming out ?



do you have an instant messenger so we can try a few things?


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 12, 2012)

Interesting, it works fine on my 7850. Afterburner however is a different story


----------



## Kumitsu (May 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> do you have an instant messenger so we can try a few things?




Yes wizzard when i get home ill add you. Thank you


----------



## wounds (May 17, 2012)

Kumitsu said:


> Yes wizzard when i get home ill add you. Thank you



Hi! (My first post )

I would really like to hear if you solve this problem since i have a similar one. I get this error when i try to start gpu-z 0.6.2:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	GPU-Z.0.6.2.exe
Application Version:	0.6.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4fa18500
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_2bfb
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7601.17725
Fault Module Timestamp:	4ec49b8f
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000ce6c3
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1053
Additional Information 1:	2bfb
Additional Information 2:	2bfb337820d97b029edca751cd7846b3
Additional Information 3:	4288
Additional Information 4:	428819e1fab613b456e9d78ba1763c68

My specs ar these:

Arc Mini - AX750W - Maximus V Gene - I5 2500K@4,8GHz - H100 - 16GB Vengeance LP 1600MHz - GTX670 Windforce - HyperX 120GB SSD - WD 500GB HDD - W7U - ASUS PA246Q


----------



## parisj (May 19, 2012)

v0.6.2 doing weird things for me also.

It has a tendency to show blank info (see screenshot).
In order to restore I have to restart laptop.

My System spec:

OS: Windows XP-SP2
System: DELL Precision M6300
CPU:    Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300  @ 2.50GHz (2 CPUs)
GFX:    NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M 512MB


----------



## Topazsparrow (May 24, 2012)

Similar problem here with Asus P8z77-v Pro, 3770K, and powercolor 6950 2gb. I've tried an older version (0.5.3) and it's the same problem.

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BEX
  Application Name:	GPU-Z.0.6.2.exe
  Application Version:	0.6.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4fa18500
*Fault Module Name:	amdocl.dll*
  Fault Module Version:	10.0.923.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4f7e55d6
  Exception Offset:	00744da5
  Exception Code:	c0000417
  Exception Data:	00000000
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	cbef
  Additional Information 2:	cbefa589bae8427ba9e034d6781e70c9
  Additional Information 3:	7485
  Additional Information 4:	74858dd86d8b57dde2bb4db2bcc5ce68

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2012)

Topazsparrow said:


> Similar problem here with Asus P8z77-v Pro, 3770K, and powercolor 6950 2gb. I've tried an older version (0.5.3) and it's the same problem.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BEX
> ...



looks like the ati opencl driver is to blame again.

do you have the intel open cl driver installed? what version?


----------



## Topazsparrow (May 25, 2012)

Yes it was the OpenCL drivers it seems.

It's working now, but I had to completely remove CCC and all it's drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2012)

i could finally reproduce the problem and it's actually the intel driver who's to blame.

attached a build that should detect the problem and show a warning, instead of crashing


----------



## Topazsparrow (Jun 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i could finally reproduce the problem and it's actually the intel driver who's to blame.
> 
> attached a build that should detect the problem and show a warning, instead of crashing



How would I go about checking to see if the Intel drivers are installed? I don't see it in the list of programs in the "Programs and Features" list. Also, the app is still crashing immediately after seeing the splash screen. Any program that uses amdocl.dll is crashing for me.

asus P8Z77-v Pro
Intel 3770K
powercolor 6950 3gb.


----------



## Brandkanne (Jun 5, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i could finally reproduce the problem and it's actually the intel driver who's to blame.
> 
> attached a build that should detect the problem and show a warning, instead of crashing



Many Thanks!!
I had have the same problem while using my onboard Radeon HD4250. Your new build of GPU-Z doesn't crashes anymore.


----------

